# PRO CHEM LABORATORIES



## RTO 123

Iv just bought primobolin from a company called pro chem laboratories.Has anyone used this before


----------



## Rayman

Hope this helps.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/30684-dbol-legit.html


----------



## itraininthedark

my brothers on primo from prochem, hes only doin 200mg/w to see how his body handles the prochem stuff... He says its awesome even at 200mg/w very sore once hes shot up but he's shaping up great and uppin to 300mg/w now


----------



## chrisj22

RTO 123 said:


> Iv just bought primobolin from a company called pro chem laboratories.Has anyone used this before


Possible plug?


----------



## boyer

i just got sustanon 250 from pro chem laboritories too also give me a sore backside but its working ok


----------



## bigsteve1974

using pro chem at the moment.. find them good...

steve


----------



## Tinytom

Need a pic really to determine if its the real thing.

I've heard that their Test 400 is painless which if true is a big plus IMO fro high dose test as most rip your ass out.


----------



## ShaunMc

had some halotestin from this company when i was competing ... seemed legit my source is pretty good


----------



## tiptoe

Tinytom said:


> Need a pic really to determine if its the real thing.
> 
> I've heard that their Test 400 is painless which if true is a big plus IMO fro high dose test as most rip your ass out.


on it now tom and its fairly painless!


----------



## jjj

ive used thier tri-sus and test400, both very good products IMO, no better or worse than any decent UG lab, and as said above, the test400 is painless, id say the same as organon sus250! which is amazing considering the extra amount of test in it,

...hmmmm? worked for me so no complaints, i was just under the impression that to the get the extra test in you need to add more benzol alcohol, which is why its a bugger to jab, so MABEY the dosage isnt quite what is says.....i said mabey tho before i get slated! remember i do like their products, just remember the saying, if it seems to good to be true- it probably is!


----------



## redman

jjj said:


> ive used thier tri-sus and test400, both very good products IMO, no better or worse than any decent UG lab, and as said above, the test400 is painless, id say the same as organon sus250! which is amazing considering the extra amount of test in it,
> 
> ...hmmmm? worked for me so no complaints, i was just under the impression that to the get the extra test in you need to add more benzol alcohol, which is why its a bugger to jab, so MABEY the dosage isnt quite what is says.....i said mabey tho before i get slated! remember i do like their products, just remember the saying, if it seems to good to be true- it probably is!


Good point, with a little bit of luck with the olympics soon being over hopefully a lab service will be able to offer testing on products again with the demise of SRCS. I do think there are other solvents and co-solvents out there other that BA


----------



## bigsteve1974

redman said:


> Good point, with a little bit of luck with the olympics soon being over hopefully a lab service will be able to offer testing on products again with the demise of SRCS. I do think there are other solvents and co-solvents out there other that BA


i know 100% that the Anavar 50mg tabs have been tested and came back the Real deal... :thumb: .. ..


----------



## doddy218

im also looking at this lab, has anyone tried their tri tren?


----------



## 3752

i have used it and know a few that have aswell


----------



## the-big-s

not tried there primo but reckon it will be good stuff after using there trens and tests!


----------



## THEMEAT

I'm using the tri-sus at the mo and got the nandrotest for next cycle, or the one after, havent decided yet :confused1: I'm sure I've said this before!!!


----------



## dee333

Purchased a 10ml vial of Equibol (Pro.Chem) and was just curious to get some feedback as I've been reading that the new Pro.chem has holograms on the bottles. Looking at mine it's got a Manufacture date of 08/08 but there's no hologram. Also I've noticed that unlike a few other Pro.chem products that list the contents of the product on the side; this one just says : 'Pain free synthetic oil formula.Ph balanced'.

Has anybody received similar (legit) Equibol ?


----------



## Robsta

there are no fakes that I know of. Pro chem is a v good lab.


----------



## Mars

God damn, just how many pro-chem agents are there:lol:


----------



## Robsta

Never used it mate. But people I know and who's opinion I respect tell me it is v good. I do plan on trying it soon though.


----------



## manaja

a friend of mine uses them regular and has never had a problem.


----------



## Nytol

That is the old style vials, which have not been made for a while, but it is possible there are still some floating about.

The new ones are amber, with holograms on.

As Rob said there have been no confirmed fakes yet.



dee333 said:


> Purchased a 10ml vial of Equibol (Pro.Chem) and was just curious to get some feedback as I've been reading that the new Pro.chem has holograms on the bottles. Looking at mine it's got a Manufacture date of 08/08 but there's no hologram. Also I've noticed that unlike a few other Pro.chem products that list the contents of the product on the side; this one just says : 'Pain free synthetic oil formula.Ph balanced'.
> 
> Has anybody received similar (legit) Equibol ?


----------



## ShaunMc

just started using oxy by pro chem and already feels the real deal


----------



## dee333

Nytol said:


> That is the old style vials, which have not been made for a while, but it is possible there are still some floating about.
> 
> The new ones are amber, with holograms on.
> 
> As Rob said there have been no confirmed fakes yet.


Do you know how long ago these where used as the manufacture date I have on the bottle is 08/08 which aint all that long ago (well I suppose been a UG lab doesn't mean the dates on the would be entirely accurate)

Thank you for the feedback guys !


----------



## robdog

There are still older bottles flaoting around.


----------



## Knifey

Used a few of the products now. All been good for me!


----------



## Beans

Tinytom said:


> Need a pic really to determine if its the real thing.
> 
> I've heard that their *Test 400 is painless* which if true is a big plus IMO fro high dose test as most rip your ass out.


Stuff is painless mate. No problems at all.

Good stuff IMHO.


----------



## Nytol

dee333 said:


> Do you know how long ago these where used as the manufacture date I have on the bottle is 08/08 which aint all that long ago (well I suppose been a UG lab doesn't mean the dates on the would be entirely accurate)
> 
> Thank you for the feedback guys !


That date is probably just before the change, so I imagine it will be fine.


----------



## gungho69

Also received similar bottles with MANF date 08/08. But these bottles are amber with a transparent rubber. Anyone else receive this Equibol with transparent rubber/stoppers as from what I've read Pro.chem normally use cream rubber/stoppers ?


----------



## BIG GRANT

my bro just got his 1 rip from pro chem and its the same m8, i have the old style 1 clear bottle and cream stopper


----------



## bigsteve1974

these Are fine mate PRO-Chem have changed there packaging and also added holograms.. and yes changed the rubber bung to a clear one.. so what you have is GOOD to go...... :thumb: :thumbup1:

Steve


----------



## bigsteve1974

Robsta said:


> there are no fakes that I know of. Pro chem is a v good lab.


agree with robbo.. i havent heard of any fakes of this product as yet.. but no doubt some dodgy [email protected] will start...

Just make sure you have agood reliable source...

Steve


----------



## ShaunMc

as steve said they have changed their packages .. i just got some oxy 50 and some nandrotest 500 and both seem really good .. weight up strength up and im moody as fcuk all good


----------



## ARNIE

eeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr yeah


----------



## sbeast007

i was wondering if they had a website to see wot products they av available


----------



## dee333

Yeah sure, you can try WWW.NOSOURCEREQUESTS.COM or alternatively try WWW.READTHERULES.COM


----------



## BIG GRANT

dee333 said:


> Yeah sure, you can try WWW.NOSOURCEREQUESTS.COM or alternatively try WWW.READTHERULES.COM


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsteve1974

sbeast007 said:


> i was wondering if they had a website to see wot products they av available


they have everything you could possibly think of....

example *EQUITEST 500*.(testosterone deca 300mg/ml.boldenone 200mg/ml)

*Trentest 300* (cyp 200mg/ml . tren enenath 100mg) found this very good..

ALSO excellent product for when dieting *ONE-RIP* (test prop 70mg/ml,tren ace 65mg/ml.masteron 65mg/ml).....

These are products that i have used myslef.... the list goes on and on...

Steve


----------



## sbeast007

my friend just bought some of that equitest 500 will have to see wot he says about it in the comin weeks...i fancy some of that equibol 300 myself


----------



## THEMEAT

dee333 said:


> Purchased a 10ml vial of Equibol (Pro.Chem) and was just curious to get some feedback as I've been reading that the new Pro.chem has holograms on the bottles. Looking at mine it's got a Manufacture date of 08/08 but there's no hologram. Also I've noticed that unlike a few other Pro.chem products that list the contents of the product on the side; this one just says : 'Pain free synthetic oil formula.Ph balanced'.
> 
> Has anybody received similar (legit) Equibol ?


I've got one in my stash. Batch 0052c Exp 09/10. Like they said, they have changed to amber vials now. I like pro chem, it is what it says it is.

I wonder how long it will be until someone starts faking the ass of it


----------



## Nytol

THEMEAT said:


> I've got one in my stash. Batch 0052c Exp 09/10. Like they said, they have changed to amber vials now. I like pro chem, it is what it says it is.
> 
> *I wonder how long it will be until someone starts faking the ass of it*


With the hologram it will not be so easy now, as you cant just print them off.


----------



## THEMEAT

Nytol said:


> With the hologram it will not be so easy now, as you cant just print them off.


Yeh, I know what you mean m8. Some lemmon will give it a go no doubt lol


----------



## landerson

Hi guys I don't post on the board as all of my questions have usually been answered between here and MT. But I'm currently using the brand no one is allowed to talk about and was wondering what makes Pro Chem so much better than them? Price? Quality?


----------



## Robsta

The owner doesn't need to tell lies to get his product out there for a start.......


----------



## bigsteve1974

Have I missed something.. what Other brand..?. theres so many...

steve:confused1:


----------



## landerson

Sorry Robsta, I'm not trying to stir up any $hit, its just I'm relatively new and don't really know why/what the other UGL lab did.

That is of course if we're talking about the same brand? :?

I am interested to read all the positive reports about Pro Chem though, and just trying to establish what makes them better than others.


----------



## 3752

the lab you are talking about WC came on here and tried to bump their own product by trying to be someone else when caught on it they did it again again by registering new members, in my opinion why would a lab feel the need to do this if their product is strong?? that is why they are the only lab not allowed any mention on this board.....

as for Pro-chem being better than others i don't think many are saying this they are just saying that they have had good results from the gear with no nasty side's something some labs cannot boast....


----------



## landerson

Cheers Pscard, yeah thats the lab I was talking about, but didn't want to be kicked off for mentioning them  Now you mention it I remember a fella on MT that people thought was trying to push their products around.

Its a funny game. I'm always suprised how many UGL labs keep popping up and how people manage to hear about them. I guess I miss out by training at home.

Thanks anyway Pscarb, back to lurking in the background, LOL


----------



## Sylar

Pscarb said:


> the lab you are talking about WC came on here and tried to bump their own product by trying to be someone else when caught on it they did it again again by registering new members, in my opinion why would a lab feel the need to do this if their product is strong?? that is why they are the only lab not allowed any mention on this board.....
> 
> as for Pro-chem being better than others i don't think many are saying this they are just saying that they have had good results from the gear with no nasty side's something some labs cannot boast....


The guy who pulled that fast one has nothing to do with WC anymore... I hear.


----------



## Robsta

So the guy who owns WC now doesn't own it???

Is that what you're saying??


----------



## Sylar

Robsta said:


> So the guy who owns WC now doesn't own it???
> 
> Is that what you're saying??


What makes you think the guy who owns WC made that post???

I'm not going to get into it mate, because i can't win unless you give me MOD powers for the day.


----------



## Robsta

erm, because he said he did.....and because he was on every other board promoting it.....and because he pm'd me telling me so also.....


----------



## Robsta

And because he was telling everyone how it was made, where the raw materials were coming from (panama if I remember right)


----------



## Sylar

Robsta said:


> erm, because he said he did.....and because he was on every other board promoting it.....and because he pm'd me telling me so also.....


So he said I OWN WC, then used underhanded tactics to promote WC gear on here?? :huh:

There wouldn't be any other reason to ban talk of the lab would there?

Anyway's, i'm not going to get into it any further or i'll probably end up getting banned.


----------



## Robsta

No there fcukin wouldn't be any other reason so don't go reading things into something that there isn't...FYI I wasn't a mod back rhen and had no input into the decision at all, so get ya facts straight....

Obviously you have made it crystal clear you are something to do with them, so let me get this straight right now...ONE mention of them by yourself will result in an instant ban, you have been warned, you know why they are banned from here. Because of LYING underhand tactics trying to promote their brand.

There are other labs that are used on this board yet are not banned, in fact I think any other lab can be freely spoke about. So no, there is no reason he is banned apart from the fact he was caught out telling fibs on the open board....

If you want to speak about that lab, I suggest you go another well known board where it is openly spoke about......

You make me laugh, because a lab is banned, you automatically think it's because there are underhand reasons for doing so, when there just isn't..... no other lab comes on here pretending to be different people promoting the same brand as they have no need to do so as their products do the talking.


----------



## 3752

Syler please don't make post's then delete them as then others don't see what Robsta is answering....


----------



## Sylar

Pscarb said:


> Syler please don't make post's then delete them as then others don't see what Robsta is answering....


Pcarb, what you mean?

I think Robsta has been on the pop again..  :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Pscarb said:


> Syler please don't make post's then delete them as then others don't see what Robsta is answering....


Thanks for clarifying that, I thought I was witnessing an online mental breakdown


----------



## 3752

Sylar said:


> Pcarb, what you mean?
> 
> I think Robsta has been on the pop again..  :whistling:


thats ok mate i have undeleted them as you seemed to have forgotten....only here to help


----------



## Sylar

Pscarb said:


> thats ok mate i have undeleted them as you seemed to have forgotten....only here to help


Yes, i have noticed you are the most helpful Mod on this forum mate.

They were not deleted for my benefit in the first place, so i'm happy if your happy that they are back.


----------



## 3752

its cool mate... my point was that if you make a post then someone answers it you need to leave the post up....if you have concerns PM me


----------



## Sylar

Pscarb said:


> its cool mate... my point was that if you make a post then someone answers it you need to leave the post up....if you have concerns PM me


I don't have any concerns, it's all good.


----------



## 3752

nice one....


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Robsta said:


> No there fcukin wouldn't be any other reason so don't go reading things into something that there isn't...FYI I wasn't a mod back rhen and had no input into the decision at all, so get ya facts straight....
> 
> Obviously you have made it crystal clear you are something to do with them, so let me get this straight right now...ONE mention of them by yourself will result in an instant ban, you have been warned, you know why they are banned from here. Because of LYING underhand tactics trying to promote their brand.
> 
> There are other labs that are used on this board yet are not banned, in fact I think any other lab can be freely spoke about. So no, there is no reason he is banned apart from the fact he was caught out telling fibs on the open board....
> 
> If you want to speak about that lab, I suggest you go another well known board where it is openly spoke about......
> 
> You make me laugh, because a lab is banned, you automatically think it's because there are underhand reasons for doing so, when there just isn't..... no other lab comes on here pretending to be different people promoting the same brand as they have no need to do so as their products do the talking.


To ban Sylar for mentioning WC is just silly, especially when he comes across as one of the most knowledgeable guys on this board..


----------



## 3752

jimbo why would you want to bring this up??

if a member is banned it is a decision made by the MOD's


----------



## Gilly1976

Anyone tried Trentest 300 from ProChem? (Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml Trenbelone Enanthate 100mg/ml)? Is it any good?


----------



## badger

have a look on page 3 of this post , big steve seems to think so.


----------



## red123234

does anyone know where this stuff comes from my m8 borght a bottle of the nandolne mixed with summit else, it says its 500mg per ml , and it crystalised on him!! LOOKING at the bottle and all the differant types of gear they do (all in one) and how strong 1ml is , i find it hard to believe its real, i mean it seems to good to be true!! AFTER actually seeing with my own eyes these bits floating around in my m8 bottle , something aint right!! isuppose theres only one way to find out if its legit and either get it tested or try it out!!! ITS A SHAME WHEN ALL THE HARD WORK BODYBUILDERS PUT IN DOWN THE GYM AND GETTING THERE DIET RIGHT ,THAT SOMEONE SHOULD BE GETTING ONE OVER THEM BY GIVING THEM FAKE GEAR!! p.s im not wanting an argument over this but peoples own experiences on this stuff should settle it, IT CANT JUST BE ME WHO RAISED AN EYE BEOW WHEN SEEN THE OLD 10ML BOTTLE WITH 1,000,000 MG OF TEST PER 1 ML, !!!


----------



## 3752

ca you post up a pic of the bits floating and the chrystalised gear please along with the 1,000,000mg per ml...

i can vouch for how real it is as i have been using it since may and i have definatly grown....

the Var has been tested and came out just over 50mg per tab....

you say you don't want an argument which is fair enough but you need to give proof to your claims i am sure this won't be hard....

try to make a post without going uppercase as it gives the impression you are shouting which i am sure you are not...


----------



## hackskii

If it is crystalized then I would not shoot it, probably mixed too hot.

500mg per ml?

1,000,000mg per ml?

Im sorry I am having a hard time figuring out what you are asking.


----------



## Robsta

red123234 said:


> does anyone know where this stuff comes from my m8 borght a bottle of the nandolne mixed with summit else, it says its 500mg per ml , and it crystalised on him!! LOOKING at the bottle and all the differant types of gear they do (all in one) and how strong 1ml is , i find it hard to believe its real, i mean it seems to good to be true!! AFTER actually seeing with my own eyes these bits floating around in my m8 bottle , something aint right!! isuppose theres only one way to find out if its legit and either get it tested or try it out!!! ITS A SHAME WHEN ALL THE HARD WORK BODYBUILDERS PUT IN DOWN THE GYM AND GETTING THERE DIET RIGHT ,THAT SOMEONE SHOULD BE GETTING ONE OVER THEM BY GIVING THEM FAKE GEAR!! p.s im not wanting an argument over this but peoples own experiences on this stuff should settle it, IT CANT JUST BE ME WHO RAISED AN EYE BEOW WHEN SEEN THE OLD 10ML BOTTLE WITH 1,000,000 MG OF TEST PER 1 ML, !!!


As far as I know there are no fakes of pro-chem around yet mate...so calling something fake with no proof isn't on imo.....

If your mate has had gear in fridge or in the cold then it may be possible some of it has crysatlized which would happen to any gear at all....But this is his fault and not the lab concerned....imo anyway


----------



## red123234

hi paul hi rob, the 1000,000 was a joke exadgerating the 500mg per ml, ill get it uploaded soon paul, ive competed for the last 4year, even did the universe two yr back , so i know the script, and you paul know more than anyone that when competing its got to be what it says on the tin!! the bottle of gear was also with some test 250 from iran, and that was fine , i know that gear doesnt just crystelize like that!! even if it was put in a fridge!! i did think maybe with bio chem being "under ground " they may have left a kind of chemical that stops it from doing this maybe?? rob ,are you using just bio products atm?? cos if your feeling that umff we all feel when its right youll know its legit , or maybe if your using a steroid thats pharmichutical alongside the bio gear and its that gear what your getting the kick from maybe?? anyways, ill get the bottle uploaded so ya can see , and you would also ask the same question when you see it !!! so yeah thaks paul ,and rob!! , i tell ya what this web site should have a built in button ya press , so when we all argue like hell with each other ,we can have a virtual scuff!! like tekken!! (LAW WINS) FIGHT!!! [email protected]#K SAKE WHERES MY SHAKER!!!!


----------



## 3752

i do know that mate i am using just PC gear at the moment and from my results it certainly does what it says on the tin.......

i will be interested to see the vial mate...


----------



## sbeast007

yeah stick the pic up so we can see mate


----------



## bigsteve1974

this can go on and,, i thing i could say is try it........... :thumb: ...

im sure you wont be dissapointed

steve


----------



## edel

seems to be the same **** happening again between certain forums and labs, many of here seem to be using and rating pro chem now but looked at MT and saw a pro chem thread the other day and quite a few people slating pro chem.

i think as big steve says no matter what other people say about a lab or product best way to find out if a labs product is good or not is try for yourself, as when asking around your always going to get some people with biased opinions.


----------



## im sparticus

but if people are saying bad things about it i.e bits floating in it or crystalizing im not going to try it. thats why i use these forums to see whats good and whats crap. if people are saying somethings no good youd be crazy to try it.


----------



## diaita

red123234 said:


> does anyone know where this stuff comes from my m8 borght a bottle of the nandolne mixed with summit else, it says its 500mg per ml , and it crystalised on him!! LOOKING at the bottle and all the differant types of gear they do (all in one) and how strong 1ml is , i find it hard to believe its real, i mean it seems to good to be true!! AFTER actually seeing with my own eyes these bits floating around in my m8 bottle , something aint right!! isuppose theres only one way to find out if its legit and either get it tested or try it out!!! ITS A SHAME WHEN ALL THE HARD WORK BODYBUILDERS PUT IN DOWN THE GYM AND GETTING THERE DIET RIGHT ,THAT SOMEONE SHOULD BE GETTING ONE OVER THEM BY GIVING THEM FAKE GEAR!! p.s im not wanting an argument over this but peoples own experiences on this stuff should settle it, IT CANT JUST BE ME WHO RAISED AN EYE BEOW WHEN SEEN THE OLD 10ML BOTTLE WITH 1,000,000 MG OF TEST PER 1 ML, !!!


nandrotest 500, must be an old bottle if you can see its chrystalised.PC is good to go as far as im concerned


----------



## THEMEAT

its testosterone undecanoate 300mg and deca 200mg. Mine are the amber bottles, but like diata said it must be an old bottle. imo it is what it says it is


----------



## edel

im sparticus said:


> but if people are saying bad things about it i.e bits floating in it or crystalizing im not going to try it. thats why i use these forums to see whats good and whats crap. if people are saying somethings no good youd be crazy to try it.


I agree with what you are saying. But what i mean is that you cant always go by what someone on a forum says. If you see it first hand, either a vial you have or someone you know and its not been open fair enough. But if its someone stated it one a forum i would always be skeptical as unfortunately there are people with ulterior motives ready to slate labs. If you do find a particle in a product i would want to know and find out what it is and how it got there. With crystalisation this can happen to many products and doesn't say the gear is bunk but actually proves there is actually something in it. Especially if its high concentration gear there is poss more chance this may happen as its harder to get a high concentration to hold, labs will try and make high concentrations as for some reason its what many people want so if the odd few vial crystalises maybe the lab will have to change the formula a bit, add more solvents or something to get it to hold, but give them a chance its not easy to do.

This isn't just based at pro chem (personally not used them) but the same with all labs, and remember mistakes can and do happen, not just by UG labs but pharma grade also, just look at some pharma tests and see what some of the results come back at, sometimes not containing or dosed as it says, or just take a look at some pharma test, say iranians or sus ever noticed how the fill line can change from vial to vial and this is meant to be exact 1ml as its supposed to be produced to a high standard by a licensed pharmacy!!


----------



## 3752

im sparticus said:


> but if people are saying bad things about it i.e bits floating in it or crystalizing im not going to try it. thats why i use these forums to see whats good and whats crap. if people are saying somethings no good youd be crazy to try it.


you are correct but if you read through this and other forums you will find that Red is the only one to say bad things about this lab.....

i only use 2 labs and pharma i do this because i trust the labs and their products plus they have all given me the results i would expect


----------



## im sparticus

i do believe that all ugls will determine their own evolution.i.e no one can doubt that B.D was a good lab back in the days,even when they wee shutting down they posted it on there web site. and even then i remember a few guys slating them but the majority on most boards gave them the thumbs up. now take axio,they started off with a bang we were all giving them trhe thumbs up,then they just went completely downhill. ive no doubt that the olympics had a lot to do with it(not been able to get enough raws)and demand outstripping production that they cut corners to meet demands,this was a big mistake., and theyre totally screwed now. back to my point if a lab is good,it will survive and thrive,even if a few are slagging it. im sure that if pro chem are a good lab theyll be around in the future and doing well. and i know you cant just take ones persons story about there been bits floating in it as been true, im not nieve enough to realize he may have a hidden agenda. but lets be fair i have to note it. i got offered some pro chem about 9 month ago off a reliable source but because i hadnt heard off them i declined,and to be honest it was the 1st batch hed had so he had no real feedback. i think ill call him tonight and see if he can shed any light


----------



## 3752

that is a very good view on the subject mate


----------



## Craig660

That nandro test look wicked, wish i waited and bought that now!!, anyone else on here tried this ?


----------



## Craig660

Also does any one know how long testosterone undecanoate takes to become effective in your system after injecting ?


----------



## hackskii

Craig660 said:


> Also does any one know how long testosterone undecanoate takes to become effective in your system after injecting ?


A long time to hit, and a long time to clear.


----------



## Craig660

So would you say roughly about 3-4 weeks to kick in then ?

Do you say it will take along time to clear due to the deca being in it or does the test take ages as well ?


----------



## weeman

mate its because of the attached undecanoate ester that will dictate the length of time the test takes to release etc


----------



## im sparticus

they both have aound the same build up and clearing times. ones decanoate this is where the name deca comes from the actual active hormone is nandrolone.the other is undecanoate not much difference in their half lives.


----------



## 3752

the half life is around 18 days for test undecanoate it is an excellant drug for bridging


----------



## hackskii

Generally speaking, you take the carbon atoms of the ester and multiply that by 1.5 days

So, beings that Decanoate has 10 carbon atoms it would be 15 days half life, and

undecanoate has 11 so that would be about 16.5 days.

But, they do use it in TRT and it could take as long as 6 weeks to clear depending on the amount.

Like 1000mg of test undeconate, would take over 6 weeks from jab to clear your system, or the serum level would not dip below normal base levels for over 6 weeks.


----------



## Craig660

So would this mean that pct is started 6 weeks after the last jab ?!?


----------



## hackskii

Craig660 said:


> So would this mean that pct is started 6 weeks after the last jab ?!?


That would all depend on the amount of undeconate you shot.

It is so long that they use it for TRT where patients take many weeks off inbetween injections.

I have never used it so I can not say how long the clearance times are from a personal nature.

Something tells me though it is long.

Shorter esters would be just fine, for a cycle.


----------



## bigsteve1974

im sparticus said:


> but if people are saying bad things about it i.e bits floating in it or crystalizing im not going to try it. thats why i use these forums to see whats good and whats crap. if people are saying somethings no good youd be crazy to try it.


No matter What product is out there .. even if its genuine Pharma grade someone will always say its Dodgy Either because they can never GET hold of it or they are just plain **** Holes.. :cursing: ..... if there are floating bits in it then you'd be DULL to try it.... But from my experience with Pro -chem and also ROHM two very good products...

Steve


----------



## 3752

here is an excellant paper on TU for HRT

http://www.andrologyjournal.org/cgi/content/full/23/3/419


----------



## Matt3402

Hi,

This is my first post so hope it is not too direct. I was wondering if anyone had come across a Pro Chem Lab product called TestPronate - it is a multi shot vial of test propionate 100mg/ml

i cant seem to find any references to it at the moment.

Look forward to hearing your replies

MATT


----------



## 3752

what references do you want? the type of gear should not matter the Lab itself is a decent lab in my opinion all there products are good...


----------



## Matt3402

Thanks for the response,

Was looking for anyone that had used the product before and what they thought of it really. I have been offered some and have never used any pro chem stuff or a propionate.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## THEMEAT

Matt3402 said:


> Thanks for the response,
> 
> Was looking for anyone that had used the product before and what they thought of it really. I have been offered some and have never used any pro chem stuff or a propionate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Like said m8, they are a good lab all round. Just take the people on here's word for it. I've not used their prop myself but have used a few of their products and will carry on using them.


----------



## bigsteve1974

THEMEAT said:


> Like said m8, they are a good lab all round. Just take the people on here's word for it. I've not used their prop myself but have used a few of their products and will carry on using them.


 good post


----------



## Prolab

i have used a fair bit of prochems gear there one rip is awesome, but the prop stung like a bitch!


----------



## bigdavid

hello,

how long has pro chem been on the market,ive been out of the uk a while and it wasnt around in my day.....is it a british ug lab?


----------



## dee333

Is anybody currently using the Pro Chem's Equibol (300mg/ml) ? Just wanting to get some feedback as to length of time it took for you to notice it working and also what results you're getting (good or bad) ?


----------



## dazefc

hi all,i am new to this site i have just got myself tri-test 400 and one rip any suggestions on the best ways of taking ?cheers.


----------



## im sparticus

bigsteve1974 said:


> No matter What product is out there .. even if its genuine Pharma grade someone will always say its Dodgy Either because they can never GET hold of it or they are just plain **** Holes.. :cursing: ..... if there are floating bits in it then you'd be DULL to try it.... But from my experience with Pro -chem and also ROHM two very good products...
> 
> Steve


 yes true,and i have since noticed that the same guy who said he was going to post pics,hasnt:thumbdown:.My original source who atr first offered me it but i declined cos id never heard of it ,rates it very well


----------



## tee123

pro chem is quality gear

**EDIT**

do not do that again


----------



## noturbo

tee123 said:


> pro chem is quality gear


"Advice" ey?


----------



## Robsta

What a c0ck. Lmao


----------



## wills68

How many mls per week of one-rip do you need to take and for how long. Been told 1ml twice a week but another post suggested EOD. Just bought 10ml so need advice.


----------



## hilly

id run it mon-wed-fri or eod.


----------



## Nytol

wills68 said:


> How many mls per week of one-rip do you need to take and for how long. Been told 1ml twice a week but another post suggested EOD. Just bought 10ml so need advice.


1ml per day is good, 2ml per day is VERY good, but keep the bail money handy.


----------



## edel

whats in one rip?


----------



## wills68

How long should I run the cycle for?


----------



## Nytol

edel said:


> whats in one rip?


Test Prop

Tren Ac

Masteron Prop


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> Test Prop
> 
> Tren Ac
> 
> Masteron Prop


Oh man, that looks ace.

What a great idea.

What is the mg per ml?

Last tren, mast, test course turned me into some kind of sexual deviate, the libido was so bad I almost stopped the cycle.

but, I am no quitter....lol


----------



## hilly

its 200mg per ml. around the 70mg mark for each. i have 3 bottles put away for when i decide to compete


----------



## hackskii

Man, I really like the sound of that one, alot.

That just makes so much sense, I love the blended gears, especially when there is so much synergy between those 3.


----------



## hilly

yeh its a very good one. my usual problem with blends like this is they tend to be like 100mg per ml or less so you have to shoot alot of it but this has got a good amount. you really only need 1 - 2ml eod or mon-wed-fri and your sorted. i cnt wait to use the stuf to be honest


----------



## hackskii

I love that idea, looks like a great blend.


----------



## newdur

6 posts ffs


----------



## hilly

patsfan0924 said:


> hey is pro chem the website name and are they good when i type it in a bunch of companies come up not sure which one to use


 :ban:


----------



## tkwan

pro chem are great mate.


----------



## hilly

lol


----------



## tkwan

just finished pro chem t400 and had great results..just got equitest 500 and pro chem oxybol 50.any1 tried these


----------



## 3752

can i ask what cycle you are doing if you have just finished the T400 and have just got the Oxy and Equitest?


----------



## Craig660

Is there a website where you can look at what blends there products contain ?

*Im not asking where you can buy them *just where you can see what products they have as there seem to be some weird and wonderful blends out there


----------



## 3752

no PC do not have a website


----------



## bkoz

I thought were not allowed to talk about under ground labs.


----------



## 3752

bkoz said:


> I thought were not allowed to talk about under ground labs.


yes you are allowed to talk about UGL apart from 2 labs

Elite fitness pharma

Wildcat Labs


----------



## Sylar

Pscarb said:


> yes you are allowed to talk about UGL apart from 2 labs
> 
> * Elite fitness pharma*
> 
> *
> Wildcat Labs*


 :ban: :whistling:


----------



## 3752

yes i agree Sylar these labs are banned


----------



## Jasper

I'm not getting into that one again...


----------



## 3752

Jasper said:


> I'm not getting into that one again...


good then you won't be banned again


----------



## 3752

no power at all mate, i never banned him last time.....but these two labs are not to be discussed on the board....

i think you can safely say BD are dead


----------



## Robsta

I doubt BD will come back strong as although it's stillb eing made, but different totally apart from labels etc, the price has shot up no end due to the owning company selling it as pharma now.....


----------



## bigsteve1974

Craig660 said:


> Is there a website where you can look at what blends there products contain ?
> 
> *Im not asking where you can buy them *just where you can see what products they have as there seem to be some weird and wonderful blends out there


*Tri-test 400mg/ml (test-enan 120mg/ml test-cyp 120mg/ml/test-deca*

*Tri-sus 250mg/ml (test-isocap 70mg/ml, test-enan 90mg/ml, test-*

*
cyp 90mg/ml)*

*Tri-tren 150mg/ml (Tren-a 50mg, tren-hex 50mg, Tren-e 50mg) *

*Nandrotest 500. (Testosterone undecanoate 300mg/ml, Nandrolone deca*

*200mg/ml*

*Equitest 500. (Testosterone deca 300mg/ml Boldenone/Undecylenate*

*
*

*200mg/ml) *

*Trentest 300. (Test cyp 200mg/ml Tren-enan 100mg/ml) *

*One-rip 200 (test-prop 70mg/ml Tren-ace 65mg/ml Mast-prop 65mg/ml)*

*
*

How's that:thumb:


----------



## Craig660

bigsteve1974 said:


> *Tri-test 400mg/ml (test-enan 120mg/ml test-cyp 120mg/ml/test-deca*
> 
> *Tri-sus 250mg/ml (test-isocap 70mg/ml, test-enan 90mg/ml, test-*
> 
> *cyp 90mg/ml)*
> 
> *Tri-tren 150mg/ml (Tren-a 50mg, tren-hex 50mg, Tren-e 50mg) *
> 
> *Nandrotest 500. (Testosterone undecanoate 300mg/ml, Nandrolone deca*
> 
> *200mg/ml*
> 
> *Equitest 500. (Testosterone deca 300mg/ml Boldenone/Undecylenate*
> 
> *200mg/ml) *
> 
> *Trentest 300. (Test cyp 200mg/ml Tren-enan 100mg/ml) *
> 
> *One-rip 200 (test-prop 70mg/ml Tren-ace 65mg/ml Mast-prop 65mg/ml)*
> 
> How's that:thumb:


Cheers for that mate

God they have some loverly blends there!! hope i come across pro chem as no one i know has heard of or tried them!!


----------



## Jasper

Pscarb said:


> good then you won't be banned again


LOL


----------



## 3752

Robsta said:


> I doubt BD will come back strong as although it's stillb eing made, but different totally apart from labels etc, the price has shot up no end due to the owning company selling it as pharma now.....


Sorry Rob was not aware of this i thought they where gone for good....



Jasper said:


> LOL


 :thumb:


----------



## Robsta

Asia pharma bought the trademark....not much good to owner now is it, so he sold it from what I gather.....but they're making it with their products and got a license to sell it as pharma mainly ion south america and a few eatern european countries.....basically it's only the bd we know by name and nothing else now....


----------



## tkwan

reply to pscarb-

did 14wk on tritest 400 at 1ml wk as it wer only my 2nd course. ,thn 10wks off.

just got oxybol 50mg and equitest 500.

gna do oxybol for 5wks and equitest for 14wks.

wht u thnk mate? any advice?


----------



## 3752

only advice is to stop using text speak in your posts 

the cycle is fine mate don't see why you cannot gain on that cycle...


----------



## tkwan

nice 1 m8


----------



## mcmuss

hi everyone, has any1 ever heard of equi-gain500?i was using equitest500 and some1 told me equi-gain is the same and was going to start a course, but cant find any information on it?can any1 help plz.


----------



## tourian

hi, ive just read through this thread and im not askin for sources but can any one give me anymore info on this labs products, perticually there orals, i see dbol and var mentioned, was wondering wat others were available and at what strengths. i too am using one of the that i c we r not allowed to mention( good job i read this thread lol), and these r working for me but after seeing this lab seemingly so highly recommened, i may keep alook out and try these in the future. ta


----------



## tourian

oh,ok obviously asked the wrong q, wewll if anyone does no can they pm me plse


----------



## bloodmoney

any1 know any thing about equiest 500 buy pro.chem


----------



## 3752

what do you want to know about it?


----------



## ba baracuss

Pscarb said:


> only advice is to stop using text speak in your posts





tkwan said:


> nice 1 m8


 :ban:


----------



## Robsta

X2


----------



## bigsteve1974

bloodmoney said:


> any1 know any thing about equiest 500 buy pro.chem


*Equitest 500.= (Testosterone deca 300mg/ml Boldenone/Undecylenate,200mg/ml) *

:thumb:


----------



## 3752

i will get them from the guy who did them no problem.....


----------



## pea head

I have used plenty of PC in the past with very good results.


----------



## sbeast007

im looking forward to startin my 60ml of prochem deca! lol


----------



## tom1234

Their Tri Test 400 is great, no pain and quality gains. Also using their Equipoise 300mg, very pleased with it so far.


----------



## jw007

I stuck 4ml tri test 400 so far this week...

No pain whatsover..Makes me want to put more in lol


----------



## ryoken

jw007 said:


> I stuck 4ml tri test 400 so far this week...
> 
> No pain whatsover..Makes me want to put more in lol


I would put more in and have no doubt you will :lol:


----------



## GHS

What happened to only cruising on 1g Joe? Upped the dose? :lol:

GHS


----------



## jw007

GHS said:


> What happened to only cruising on 1g Joe? Upped the dose? :lol:
> 
> GHS


If look on my thread mate, was contemplating upping and running a course or something..

Undecided total plan of action, but 1st stage UP THE TEST

so 1600mg so far, will prob use 2g as a base and might just even run 2g test on its own????????


----------



## 3752

Kerberos said:


> Getting kind of OT now, wouldn't you say.


why is it getting OT??


----------



## sbeast007

Kerberos said:


> Getting kind of OT now, wouldn't you say.


?? :confused1:


----------



## jw007

Kerberos said:


> The connection between the last few posts and PRO CHEM LABORATORIES is rather weak wouldn't you agree.


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

WHAT ARE YOU BOY???????

some sort of DOOMSDAY MACHINE:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Kerberos said:


> The connection between the last few posts and PRO CHEM LABORATORIES is rather weak wouldn't you agree.


How about this then

I have some pro chem prop and I put 40lb of lean tissue on in just one weak...

awesome stuff

I saw lab results too ner ner, But im not posting to any faceless sh1t stirring keyboard warrior with 4 posts with affilations to other labs:whistling:


----------



## leafman

hahahahaha good post as usuall big man . :lol:


----------



## jw007

Kerberos said:


> Yeah that sounds like good gains, which has very little to do what type of steroid is actually in a certain product (not talking about your specific product).
> 
> Now you can call me what ever you want, and you can push on the low amount of posts I have on this forum, like it was not obvious to everyone.
> 
> As far as warrior go, don't know where you get that from, I asked questions, If that is an act of war to you maybe you should check your premises.
> 
> Now if you have seen a test, and talked about a test, how come no one made it public.
> 
> If it contains sensitive information that could incriminate someone I could understand.
> 
> But no fact has been uttered on who made the lab test, the general circumstances or the specific amount for a certain product etc. Just generally overdosed by some %, which would suggest there has been several lab tests on Pro Chem gear.
> 
> The norm when someone seen a Proper lab test, is often that one remember the specific amount for a certain product at a certain time, % demands for a calculation to be made.
> 
> This is all very different to what I have seen in statements regarding tests in most cases, and that is why I ask, see the difference?
> 
> I asked, did not accuse, still not accusing, not making war, I'm ASKING!
> 
> Now on MT, U-K muscle would be referred to as "the home of Pro Chem" this is a fact that anyone can check for them self. Personally I don't have an opinion, and don't want get into an argument over this.
> 
> So as others gently stated previously regarding lab tests "put up or shut up"
> 
> Now I realize this is getting OT as well, and therefore If this is going to become an argument, I think I better start a new tread about it instead.


Most of that I just skimmed as all I read was BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH fill in gaps...

TBH im not really that concerned either way, I used pro chem stuff and imo its sh1t hot, As for other labs Ive used theirs too, Rohm is sh1t hot also...

I dont even have a problem with dosing with "the lab we cant mention" PMSL....

It all works for me...

However what I do have a problem with is you calling a UKM member a nodding monkey, as such I shall Neg you, not that you care as you wont be around long will you???

Ps

What tests have you seen for "other labs"


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> If look on my thread mate, was contemplating upping and running a course or something..
> 
> Undecided total plan of action, but 1st stage UP THE TEST
> 
> so 1600mg so far, will prob use 2g as a base and might just even run 2g test on its own????????


gd man  , may aswell chuck sumthin else in their too, npp/eq? 500 a piece?


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> gd man  , may aswell chuck sumthin else in their too, npp/eq? 500 a piece?


Not sure mate...

Im awaiting lab tests results now as this thread has got me concerned:lol: :lol:

However Npp i dont like and eq is a wasted shot PMSL....

Im thinking tren, thats about it really:lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

jw007 said:


> Not sure mate...
> 
> Im awaiting lab tests results now as this thread has got me concerned:lol: :lol:
> 
> However Npp i dont like and eq is a wasted shot PMSL....
> 
> Im thinking tren, thats about it really:lol: :lol:


Tren good man:thumb:


----------



## 3752

Kerberos said:


> The connection between the last few posts and PRO CHEM LABORATORIES is rather weak wouldn't you agree.


not really mate a handful of members have said it is a good lab what is weak is why you are obviously against the lab?



Kerberos said:


> Now if you have seen a test, and talked about a test, how come no one made it public.


i was told about the test it was done by a guy from one of the universities the tabs came out at 52mg i have mailed the guy for the test if he has still got it i will post it....



Kerberos said:


> Now on MT, U-K muscle would be referred to as "the home of Pro Chem" this is a fact that anyone can check for them self..


well seeing as MT is the most biased board on the net when it comes to certain labs this is the pot calling the kettle don't you think....you will find that MT has a rep on the net for being the voice of Wildcat.....

now you are clearly against this lab for what ever reason and you think we are biased....this is untrue i for one prefer a range of labs(ROHM, Zenik, Elite la pharma) as well as Pro-chem but if your getting the results you tell people about them i have been using for 20yrs and my last 10 week cycle on PC gear i gained 17lbs and still stayed at 10%BF now i don't know about you mate but in my world that is good gains so why not promote the lab??


----------



## jw007

Kerberos said:


> Nice to hear that you like your gains, but I don't understand why you think I'm against the lab, not against it at all, haven't said one negative thing about it.
> 
> Bare in mind my response was to a post in which I was slandered, and called a *"faceless sh1t stirring keyboard warrior" *and accused of having "affiliations to other labs"
> 
> In the light of this I think I kept my response objective and as correct as can be expected.


Not particularly bright are you mate????

It was actually an "inference" not a direct insult..

However scrap that last inference and replace with "MINGE FACE" :thumb:


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Pscarb said:


> you will find that MT has a rep on the net for being the voice of *Wildcat*.....


 :ban:

Only kidding!


----------



## leafman

Kerberos said:


> And here come the nodding monkeys!


No mate but if someone says its good stuff who is clearly not hiding his face and has a respectable amount of posts then why doubt them?

Does he have to show lab results and alsorts just to prove that? To someone who only hav couple of posts and wont show a face? Just take his word for it or do one simple.

and how u know im from hartlepool lol dip ****


----------



## ba baracuss

leafman said:


> No mate but if someone says its good stuff who is clearly not hiding his face and has a respectable amount of posts then why doubt them?
> 
> Does he have to show lab results and alsorts just to prove that? To someone who only hav couple of posts and wont show a face? Just take his word for it or do one simple.


To be fair, the labs that the mods don't like have been slated for their lab tests or lack of, so it's only fair to ask for some from Prochem.


----------



## leafman

point is he aint even original poster of thread so y all the sudden qs from a new person?

I dont really giv a **** Ba but called me out ****in pr**k :lol:


----------



## 3752

Kerberos said:


> and accused of having "affiliations to other labs"
> 
> In the light of this I think I kept my response objective and as correct as can be expected.


sorry i missed that post can you show me who has said you are affiliated to another lab?



ba baracuss said:


> To be fair, the labs that the mods don't like have been slated for their lab tests or lack of, so it's only fair to ask for some from Prochem.


no the two labs Wildcat and EFP where banned for logging on as multiple members and push the lab both got found out admitted it then was banned...EPF posted a fake lab test....

no fake lab test has been posted for PC one lab test was done on the Var last year as i mentioned i was told about it by a good freind as he had it done in a Uni lab so unlike EFP no fake lab test was produced.....but by your definition all labs should produce lab tests?


----------



## Sylar

Does it really matter if Pscarb can come up with lab test reports for Prochem?

ANY lab with half a brain would make sure a perfect batch were sent in to be tested, or possibily even fabricate the results altogether like some other labs have been caught doing.... When it comes to UGLabs, i'd never take any real notice of published lab results, period! - Proof is in the pudding for me.

Prochem does get allot of praise on this board, but also seen allot of guys having positive things to say about it on other boards too. Haven't tried any of their products for myself yet, but have no doubts concerning their quality.


----------



## jw007

Kerberos said:


> It Was? mg:
> 
> No you appear very bright to me, wouldn't want to try and compete with that intellect!


Good cause you cant innit m8...

mes far briter than a munge face aint I :beer:


----------



## jw007

Kerberos said:


> It Was? mg:
> 
> No you appear very bright to me, wouldn't want to try and compete with that intellect!


Ive been using my one amoeba sized brain cell, was hard work BUT I had a thought.....

You seem to be a bit obsessed with Pro chem and lab tests.....

SO in the interests of fairness why dont you find a source that will supply you with a product from said lab (that way it cant be specifically made all nice and special just for you) , then out of your OWN pocket, pay a lab (its not that hard to find) that will then analyse compound for you, provide you with required lab tests your so fond off.....

Then you can post results on here for all to see:thumb:

You get your lab test and we get a document confirming what we already know:thumbup1:

I know I know, I do sometimes have some good ideas..

Well

ps

Sorry for infering you were a MINGE FACE, I was erring on the "Knob cheese" phrasing but got side tracked by some p0rn


----------



## 3752

ba baracuss said:


> To be fair, the labs that the mods don't like have been slated for their lab tests or lack of, so it's only fair to ask for some from Prochem.


to be fair BA i have no personal feeling towards either lab their deception on the board was real and we acted maybe if we would of not and guys got scammed it would of been better??plus no one asked for a lab test for either lab it was down to a EPF rep yes a rep(admitted to me on PM) who posted the fake lab test....you seem to crop up with slating comments about the MOD team whenever either lab is mentioned if you don't like the way the board is Moderated then don't visit the board.



Sylar said:


> The Mods over at MT are actually coming down pretty hard on guys who talk about the lab now, or any UGL for that matter, unless there is a specific reason relating to the labs gear.


i did not know this Sylar things must of changed as it definitely was not that way in the past....i retract and apologise to the MOD's on MT for what i said in the previous post.



Kerberos said:


> Quoted it on last page in the tall post I made that you made the tall reply to.


still cannot find it mate please quote it....



Kerberos said:


> BOS have included Pro Chem in their lab tests for their book on UG labs that is to be released later this spring, according to them.
> 
> would still be interesting to see a lab test for Pro Chem now.


why do you need to see a test now if the new book is due out very soon and they have tested some products from PC...?? as i said i will speak to my friend and if he still has it i will post it....to be fair mate i don't care as Sylar has pointed out results speak volumes.....and many are getting good results from this lab....


----------



## tom1234

Kerberos, I only said what I thought from experience.

Most Test 400's I've used are painful but Pro-chem was painless and me and a few mates are getting good results.

I have also used a brand we can't talk about, there tabs were good but injectables were painful, they did give decent results though.

I will choose pro chem in the future though as no injection pain is a big plus imo.

Im not affiliated to any lab and post on quite a few forums, just say it how I see it.


----------



## ba baracuss

Pscarb said:


> to be fair BA i have no personal feeling towards either lab their deception on the board was real and we acted maybe if we would of not and guys got scammed it would of been better??plus no one asked for a lab test for either lab it was down to a EPF rep yes a rep(admitted to me on PM) who posted the fake lab test....you seem to crop up with slating comments about the MOD team whenever either lab is mentioned if you don't like the way the board is Moderated then don't visit the board.


I don't have any problems about the way the board is moderated at all.

I have seen both threads concerned and don't blame you at all for the bans.

The issue was really about leaf jumping on the bandwagon and steaming into some guy because he's a new member who Joe decided to rip into.


----------



## leafman

ba baracuss said:


> I don't have any problems about the way the board is moderated at all.
> 
> I have seen both threads concerned and don't blame you at all for the bans.
> 
> The issue was really about leaf jumping on the bandwagon and steaming into some guy because he's a new member who Joe decided to rip into.


Steaming into some guy????? eh how u work that out? I didnt even mention the GUY all i said is good post as normal joe. How is that steaming into the guy?? :cursing: if u think it is u aint seen steaming in buddy


----------



## leafman

leafman said:


> hahahahaha good post as usuall big man . :lol:


This is what i said please explain how this is steaming in? I agree with what jw says so im steaming in?

To me these stupid ****ing people are just coming on to start trouble u not see this? ffs You read the whole thread? you see he was one who brought me into it? For agreein with a post from someone who tells it like it is?


----------



## ba baracuss

leafman said:


> This is what i said please explain how this is steaming in? I agree with what jw says so im steaming in?
> 
> To me these stupid ****ing people are just coming on to start trouble u not see this? ffs You read the whole thread? you see he was one who brought me into it? For agreein with a post from someone who tells it like it is?


Calm down mate it's nothing personal.


----------



## leafman

Kerberos said:


> Is that me you're refering to?
> 
> I guess you don't like questions either then, like your friend.
> 
> As I see it some people lie to them self, and some lie to others.
> 
> Judging from what I see, I would say you're the type that just don't want the truth, and prefer to remain in the dark, as long as you don't have to reset your mind.
> 
> As for your friend, I don't know, that braincell of his might just contain some info he's not sharing, who knows?


I cant even be bothered to argure with u ur just draggin up old stuff why does it matter to you :confused1: u said results will b in a book soon so why are u so determined to b shown lab results? Like someone said get em done yourself.

Im calm Ba but you should choose your words better.


----------



## ba baracuss

leafman said:


> I cant even be bothered to argure with u ur just draggin up old stuff why does it matter to you :confused1: u said results will b in a book soon so why are u so determined to b shown lab results? Like someone said get em done yourself.
> 
> *Im calm Ba but you should choose your words better*.


Mate send me a PM if you have a problem. I'm not going to inflame this thread any further.


----------



## leafman

So why are u on this forum? you hav no other posts :confused1: Gain a bit of credibility on here then come back. Not sure how u got ur reps back mate u hav contributed nothing to the place.

This wernt to u ba didnt see ur post


----------



## leafman

Kerberos said:


> *BUMP* For Lab test


ok not demanding but still


----------



## bigsteve1974

keep it SIMPLE....PRO-Chem and ROHM seem to be the top of the UG labs but too many people to tight to pay for the ROHM... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## pea head

bigsteve1974 said:


> keep it SIMPLE....PRO-Chem and ROHM seem to be the top of the UG labs but too* many people to tight to pay for the ROHM...* :thumb:
> 
> Steve


Thats 100% true that is mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Sylar said:


> I don't believe MT is biased towards Wildcat either - It's mostly just a bunch of normal guys commenting and giving their oppinons on the cycle they've ran, just like guys do here with various labs. The Mods over at MT are actually coming down pretty hard on guys who talk about the lab now, or any UGL for that matter, unless there is a specific reason relating to the labs gear.


Here's a link explaining more:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/UG-Lab-Discussion-Resolution-m3267190.aspx


----------



## 3752

ba baracuss said:


> I don't have any problems about the way the board is moderated at all.
> 
> I have seen both threads concerned and don't blame you at all for the bans.
> 
> The issue was really about leaf jumping on the bandwagon and steaming into some guy because he's a new member who Joe decided to rip into.


fair enough BA i must admit i was surprised by what was written....no probs mate



Kerberos said:


> What do you mean determined, am I nagging about it?
> 
> If people say they have lab tests I like to see them, and if they say they will show them to me, I will wait until it happens.
> 
> Do you want me to turn around and say that I don't want to see any lab tests any more.


this seems to be pointed towards me as i was the one saying their was a lab test for the Anavar......i will make this simple as you seemed to have not understood me previous posts on the subject....their is a test done by someone i know at a big Uni if he still has it i will post it up......but as you have said yourself the new anabolics book will be out very soon with lab tests from this lab so wait until then......



Kerberos said:


> Took this to the General Conversation Forum.
> 
> Please see "The Kerberos Thread" for further questions regarding me.


it has removed as it is a waste of space....no one cares about any of the crap in that post....you still have not quotes the post when someone said you was affiliated to a lab...personally i don't care if you owned a lab as long as your discussion on the forum are not biased...get over yourself mate and contribute to the forum....



mick_the_brick said:


> Here's a link explaining more:
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/UG-Lab-Discussion-Resolution-m3267190.aspx


cheers for the Link Mick


----------



## 3752

Kerberos said:


> No it was a direct answer to what I quoted in the post. I thought you and I had already come to an understanding regarding this.


yes i agree i thought the same until your last post...



Kerberos said:


> Lab tests where mentioned, and when others have mentioned labs, lab tests have been demanded.
> 
> Here's another thread that might shed some light on this.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/41622-cablanca-pharmaceuticals.html


if you compare this post you quoted you will see that the member Greyjohn has only ever posted 10 posts all of which claim that a new lab has outstanding products much better than any other lab(as he did with Hardcore GH) or he has slated PC products this is very different than me saying i know of a lab test carried out on Var....don't you think?



Kerberos said:


> Also I clearly said earlier that -I was interested to see the lab test because I was about to make an order, and you agreed to try and retrieve them.
> 
> Book will be out later.


 was you going to order Anavar? as i don't see the relevance otherwise as their test maybe crap?



Kerberos said:


> I noticed and I have one word for you I R O N Y.


 why IRONY you made a post to get attention nothing more nothing less....i would like you to explain the IRONY remark though?


----------



## 3752

i find this funny now that you have said you have no ulterior motives yet you keep banging on about PC and lab tests....yet you have joined this board and all of your posts are in this one thread about this one Lab......

i personelly don't care what lab you use be that PC/ROHM or any of the 2 banned labs....

your post in the general section is/was pointless if you want to introduce yourself use the welcome forum....

you can choose to answer or not answer any question you want in this thread but you have to expect some question with the posts you have made......stick around don't stick around it is your choice....


----------



## 3752

we are very much the cryptic man.....writing lots but saying nothing...if the answers you are speaking of are those in the Anabolics book then yes we will...have a good day


----------



## 3752

how am i doing that because i am asking you why all your activity on the board is about PC?


----------



## Robsta

Paul, ignore the guy...waste of breath imo...imo close the thread mate....


----------

